# Problem with Vario grind times



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi. I've had a Vario for a few years now and it's always been fairly consistent in grind times, for example it takes 10 seconds to grind roughly 25g of coffee though it does vary slightly (perhaps +/- 1 sec.) depending on the bean.

Recently though it started taking about 6 seconds to grind the same amount and now it's up to around 15 seconds. Has anyone any idea why after about 3 years of use the grind time would become so inconsistent?

Thanks.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

did you change a burrs (need replace)


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. No they're still the original burrs, but I only grind about 300g of coffee each week so presume they should be ok for a while longer.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

300g x52 weeks is over 15kg a year. Just unscrew them and check by touch theme by finger. In my old rancilli rocky i have this some problem with grinding time.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I grind for about 14-16 seconds to get 19g out, brand new vario.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks. I guess the grind time will vary depending on courseness. Strange that mine used to be so consistent but now varies by 6-15 seconds for 25g, perhaps it is the burrs but thought that would only make the grind time either increase (or decrease) but not do both?


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone know if it's a simple job to remove the burrs on the Vario? Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's quite straight forward. Remove the hopper to reveal the burr locking flange. It can be stiff to unlock though. Have a look at the following clip. Clip starts with the Encore - Vario burr removal is later on in the video.






Sometimes, it's nigh on impossible to be able to get enough finger torque on the locking flange. If it won't come off, CoffeeHit sell the burr removal tool.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-vario-forte-burr-removal-tool


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, looks straightforward enough! What exactly should I be looking for to know if the burrs need replacing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario burrs are ceramic - last longer than steel ones. Check for any chipping and run your finger over the edges. You should be able to feel the ridges. If you are not sure, upload some pics.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like I'll need to order a removal tool...them burrs are tight! From what I can see though things still look good. Any ideas what else may be causing the problems if it's not wear on the burrs?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Whoa... Hold on here... Surely the best explanation is that the burrs need re-calibrating rather than replacing

Are you weighing the amount of espresso out and timing the shots? If the grind is much finer then it would imply they have just drifted further apart - a very common problem with the vario. U need to search online for recalibration vario home and there are videos. It is really easy and I aimed to get my burrs touching for about 1m


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Plus others linked to this video.

Also you do not need a special removal tool. Use some pliers to remove the top burr if you are cleaning the machine. You can also just use a standard Allen key for the calibration in the video

Good luck


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The burr removal tool makes the process simple, but you can get them out without it

I have also calibrated using an allen key - works great as the burrs wear

Don't forget to wind that back when changing burrs though


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi again. I recalibrated my grinder and discovered it was way out and that seemed to sort it for a couple of days but now I'm having the same problem again! Has anyone got any other ideas, or know how to go about getting it serviced?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm weird... Should last a while after calibrating. What is the actual symptom now..? Espresso running through too fast? I assume you are controlling all of the variables - weight of coffee, weight of espresso, time of shot etc.... So u can be confident it is a grind issue...?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Also just re_reading your original post... Bin measuring the amount of time it grinds for... The Vario is inconsistent and needs a lot of careful attention to make top shots. It is way too inconsistent to use 'time grinding' as a way of measuring the amount of coffee you are getting into the portafilter... Start weighing...!


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

scrufftyguy said:


> Hi again. I recalibrated my grinder and discovered it was way out and that seemed to sort it for a couple of days but now I'm having the same problem again! Has anyone got any other ideas, or know how to go about getting it serviced?


I had some similar sounding issues with my vario before: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15406-Vario-inconsistency (later posts go into more details).

I never resolved them and was offered a refund, which I took.

I still have a burr removal tool for it which I could sell if interested


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm using my Vario mostly for French Press, occasionally Aeropress or filter, I don't have an espresso machine so I'm not too worried if I get a little less or more coffee on occasion. But recently I can be getting half the amount when I only want 25g or several grams more. I realise that I can weigh the coffee (I am doing at the moment) but one of the reasons for getting the Vario was the convenience of being able to preset a time and get (approximately) the right amount of coffee through, but now this varies massively. I haven't noticed any issues with coarseness/fineness of grind, but since I'm not grinding super fine for espresso it's probably less noticeable.

I should add that the amount delivered over a set time even varies greatly when using the same type of bean.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm still having problems with the right amount of coffee being delivered over a preset time. Anybody know anywhere in the UK that would service a Vario grinder? I bought it from Hasbean, but it'll be out of warranty now as it's c.4 years old. Many thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would it not be a good idea to ditch the time preset and go by weight.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going by weight now, but would still like it in good working order for if/when I sell it on.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I've just had to send my Vario to Ditting Mahlkoenig UK for repair (likely broken cog/pulley) Quoted £75 + VAT for the job.

*Ditting MAHLKÖNIG UK Limited*

*
*Mr. Matt Gregory

Station Lane Industrial Estate, Station Lane, Unit 54

S41 9QX, Old Whittington, Chesterfield

Phone: 07837 843718

Fax: 01246 351135

www.mahlkoenig.de

E-Mail: *[email protected]*


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Quick update to say that the service I received from Ditting Mahlkoenig UK was excellent. Vario now running more sweetly and quietly than ever.


----------

